# Co2 for javafern and anubais



## krish (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi everyone it may sound very common but I still like to ask if I keep Javafern and Anubais do I need to add co2 for my plants. My tank has white sand so I prefer Javafern and Anubias to attach them on driftwood. I bought them a week ago and I dont see any change yet on my plants but found dark markings on Javafern. I just wonder if I keep these two plants do I still need to add co2. By chance someone know about co2 tabs and are they effective if I try them. My idea is to keep them without adding any supplements as I am new to aquatic plants and dont want to spend additionalmoney on them.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

no you don't have to. I have a non-CO2 6g Edge with anubias & JF and they do very well. Although sometimes you have to add ferts for the JF because it get all its nutrients from the water column. I also used to have a 72 g with no CO2 and the java fern went wild in it.


----------



## krish (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. I will wait and see if how my plants will progress. How long will it take to get the new leaves as I dont see any changes with the plants yet.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

anubias grows super slow. JF look for "clear" growth at tips or baby fernlets growing off leaves. Neither is a fast grower.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

PS be patient. They won't do much in a week. maybe a month.


----------



## Ericj (Oct 22, 2007)

As said, neither is a fast grower, and both will take some time to aclimate to a new tank. Neither will need co2, but you can dose a little excel, which seems to speed growth a little bit, but not much.


----------



## krish (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Co2 for Javafern and Anubais*

Thank you ! I could see my Anubais growing and started a new leaf a week ago, however my JF lost all the leaves and have seen no changes yet but the Rhizome is still greener.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

you are probably not fertilizing, right? are there fish in there?


----------



## krish (Mar 28, 2014)

no, I have not used any fertilizers and yes there are 8 Tetra family. I have noticed tiny shoots on JF assuming it to be new leaves but are growing real slow.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

well it's getting some nourishment from the fish poop anyway.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

In the past I have had fantastic success with Anubis but Java Fern and Water Sprite seemed to slowly melt away for me. This was in several different tanks with and without CO'2. As far as the Anubias I was dividing it roughly every 4 to 6 months to prevent it from over growing. 

There obviously is some difference between the ideal growing conditions for these two plants. The question ois what is the difference and can a happy medium be found?


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Another thing to take into consideration is the fact that unless the shop grew it underwater or bought it from a customer that did, it came from a nursery where it was grown emersed and the leaves melting is normal for plants that are converting to submerged form/growth. If you leave the dying leaves they will usually grow little plantlets off of them.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

CO2 isn't necessary at all, but they will grow faster and healthier when CO2 is added. As long as you only keep those plants, I wouldn't bother. What I would add is at least a decent trace mix. Fish poop will supply N and P but traces will always be short. Try getting something like Seachem flourish or CSM+B or anything


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

All good but the OP had said "My idea is to keep them without adding any supplements as I am new to aquatic plants and dont want to spend additional money on them."


----------



## foster (Mar 7, 2013)

If your tank is under 40 gallons, you could try DIY CO2. If you see a noticeable difference in your plants then possibly go to a CO2 system. If you have roots from the Anubias going into the gravel, root tabs will help a little. Both plants uptake most of their nutrients from the water column mostly.


----------

